# Trinity Bay Gator Trout........28.5 Inches



## Caught-Me-A-Big-Ole-Pigg (Oct 15, 2011)

Today me and a good friend of mine, Captain Steve Coffee went fishing in Trinity Bay. We launched around noon and limited out by 2pm. We caught 2 limits of trout and four reds. Captain Steve caught a MONSTER trout at a whopping 28 1/2 inches weighing 8lbs! I ended up with a 25 inch trout and we also had several between 20 and 23. The bait of choice was live shrimp under popping corks. We also found a flock of birds and caught a few trout on plastics. I highly recommend using Captain Steve Coffee because I know he will put you on quality fish! His phone number is 713-269-5395, call for booking! Here are few pics from Today...Enjoy

Thx Steve We Will Do It Again Soon....


----------

